# REPORT: Big Minnow 12/13 Cape Henry



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

posted on 14-Dec-2003 8:16:27 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hey there folks, here's my account of yesterday's voyage aboard Big Minnow. Left the slip at 7am headed for Cape Henry with crew of Carp, Jimmy, Capt. Paul, and myself. The wind was blustery and the Bay was frothing at the mouth as we made our way passed the 1st and 2nd islands. There were many more boats out than I thought to see, considering the conditions; it's funny what fish will make some of us do. The radio indicated a slow bite of schoolies and mixed larger fish by the 4th island and we wanted BIG fish, so we kept our course and put lines in near the 4 bouy at CH. We ran 6 lines, 2 Stretch 25's, 2 Mojo/ Tomic rigs(wire), an inline weighted 6" Storm, and a Stretch 30. Mostly in chartreuse for color in the silty 46* water. We marked very little bait in our time trolling and when we did it was in 35ft. of water. We picked up 3 fish from 27 1/2" to 38", and missed 3-4 good bites. The bites were primarily coming on the chartreuse/ green Stretch 30, and 25. After the tide change and still no bait, birds, or fish, we head for the 4th to add to the box. We used 3-way's with Storm baits and Stingsilver's(4oz.), to pick up 10 more fish from 17" to 24" right over the tube. The bait and birds were small, and so were the fish. I can't complain though because that's fishing, and it's always great to get out with good people and just be on the hunt. Real nice too, the wind laid down in the afternoon making for a smooth ride home. The fishing was surprisingly slow and even though a lot of folks marked bait inshore and around the 4th, it was smaller bait than the good sized Menhaden we like to know the fish are eating. It left me wondering, where are the BIG baitfish?! We'll give it another try real soon. With 2 weeks and 2 days left in the season, I'm ready to hear about, and catch, some bigger fish. Fish On 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Laughing so hard, the devil gets scared.... 

Zigh 
><((((*>


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey Zigh,*

whats the deal with the Big Minnow? Are you a mate on the boat, a friend of the Capt. or your just a frequent flyer? Inquiring minds want to know, either way. Keep the reports comming ....Tightlines


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

All of the above my friend. Shooting for capt. one day. 


Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Best of luck*

on becoming a Captain. It's a great lifestyle. ....Tightlines


----------

